# [SERVEUR]gentoo comme serveur de production ?

## TiGeR WooD

Salut à tous,

J'aurais aimé savoir si parmis vous, quelqu'un aurait déjà installé gentoo comme serveur en production ? Si oui, est ce vraiment stable ? 

Gentoo est il vraiment fait pour un serveur ? 

Enfin toutes les infos que vous pourriez me fournir à ce niveau la sont les bienvenues  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by TiGeR WooD on Wed Oct 10, 2007 6:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orgoz

J'ai un serveur qui tourne sous gentoo et c'est très stable  :Very Happy: 

Quelques sites web sans grande prétention qui tournent dessus, et d'autres serveurs en tout genre (openvpn, ssh, etc). Jamais eu aucun problème à noter.

----------

## sd44

j'ai 7 serveur en production dont 1 chez ovh

tres stable, le seul probleme a mes yeux c'est que quand tu mets a jour des service comme postfix, apache, mysql, bind etc , il faut faire bien attention au changelog et fichier de conf. sinon tu peux avoir de grosse surprise   :Very Happy: 

le mieu c'est de tester avant mais bon ... eviter de faire une maj tout les deux ans ca simplifie la vie car faire un emerge de 200 paquet ca fait beaucoups   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Pour ta question, au boulot on a plus d'une trentaine de serveurs Gentoo en production (et prochainement encore une bonne dizaine je crois), avec des taches bien lourdes en général, et ça tourne très bien, côté maintenance aussi c'est ok.

Sinon, je te suggère de lire ce topic dans lequel on a traité de la question.  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

bon c'est moi qui m'y colle alors... pourrais-tu lire le post en sticky et nous mettre ton titre en conformité selon nos convention (section 3/3)

merci   :Wink: 

Sinon pour en revenir à ta question : je t'invite a lire ces quelques threads qui ont abordé la question sous différents angles ( 1 ; 2 ; 3 )

mais tu en trouveras d'autres dans la même veine sur les forums US

@sd44 :  *sd44 wrote:*   

> j'ai 7 serveur en production dont 1 chez ovh
> 
> tres stable, le seul probleme a mes yeux c'est que quand tu mets a jour des service comme postfix, apache, mysql, bind etc , il faut faire bien attention au changelog et fichier de conf. sinon tu peux avoir de grosse surprise
> 
> le mieux c'est de tester avant mais bon ... eviter de faire une maj tout les deux ans ca simplifie la vie car faire un emerge de 200 paquet ca fait beaucoups

 

ôtez moi d'un doute... il me semble que la meilleure politique pour un serveur de prod même consolidé reste :

1°) faire tourner et "contenir" que le strict minimum pour assurer le(s) service(s) qu'on lui demande

2°) avoir un mirroir pour les dev et un autre pour la recette (identique à la prod) pour s'assurer que tout est ok avant de faire une quelconque m-à-j et faire tout ceci avec un plan de migration

3°) ne mettre à jour que pour une faille de sécurité déclarée sur un service ou un composant en activité ou pour une évolution/ajout de fonctionnalité - qui devrait être elle même programmée selon cette même organisation

ou alors j'ai raté qqch oubien on ne parle pas du même type de serveur et/ou de service en production  :Mr. Green: 

edit : arf ! grilled ! navré pour le timeout :-/

----------

## sd44

tout a fait d'accord dans un monde parfait   :Rolling Eyes: 

ca viendra sans doute mais je suis raz la gueule etant prog + admin + depan ... le tout sur plusieur site !

ca avance bien, je mets pas mal de truc en place, centralisation, automatisation, optimisation, secu etc ... ca prend du temp mais ca viendra   :Very Happy: 

ps : ca me rapelle les belle theo qu'on apprend en cours ... mais la vie en entreprise ...

----------

## boozo

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> tout a fait d'accord dans un monde parfait  
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ps : ca me rapelle les belles théories qu'on apprend en cours ... mais la vie en entreprise ...

 

Ben ça dépend... si tu as des grosses appli en prod... je t'assure que la théorie rejoins très vite cette réalité

je ne vois pas vraiment comment tu peux faire autrement si tu veux que ton entreprise survive à une presta. un peu gaillarde et ton client en webservice à une migration   :Laughing: 

Après moi j'dis çà j'dis rien. Je sais pertinement pour le voir faire de temps à autres, qu'un grand nombre d'op se font sans mais quand çà part en sucette... après faut avoir le coeur bien accroché devant ton client pour lui dire que l'export de la base de prod est corrompu et qu'il repart à j-7 dans ses commandes, stocks, compta, etc...     :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sd44

oui j'ai de grosse appli mais surtout pour des besoin interne (intranet , mail , cups , ftp , partage etc ...)

j'ai toujours un tas de jeux de sauvegarde au cas ou et de plus je test sur un poste en general avant de faire des modif, depuis 5 ans j'ai pas trop a me plaindre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TiGeR WooD

salut,

merci pour vos réponses, j'ai lu une bonne partie du topic sur ce sujet ....

Il y a du pour et du contre ... bref 50/50.

J'ai un serveur actuellement sur windows 2003, exchange

N'étant pas un pro de linux j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir gérer tout cela correctement sur linux (dns, dhcp, vpn, ...)

Et puis y a t il sur gentoo un équivalent à l'Active directory ?

----------

## guilc

 *TiGeR WooD wrote:*   

> Et puis y a t il sur gentoo un équivalent à l'Active directory ?

 

Ca s'appelle LDAP  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Ici, j'ai deux serveurs en prod sous Gentoo ... et heu ... rien pour faire des tests ... (Ce sont les seuls serveurs de la boîte, sauf celui de la compta, sous W2K mais pas touche !). 

Déjà pour acheter les serveurs de prod, j'ai du faire des pieds et des mains ... alors des serveurs de tests ... ils vont me prendre pour un fou (Il y a 2 ans, il n'y avait aucun réseau informatique, tout via disquette ... sauf pour la compta ... sympa dans une association de près de 50 personnes avec un CA de 6 Millions d'€ ...) 

Asso ... CA ... oui je sais ... 

J'attends avec une certaine impatience d'avoir (enfin) un ordinateur (vi, apparement, cela leur semble logique que le seul informaticien de la boîte n'est pas d'ordi perso ... je dois bosser sur des PCs différents quand ils sont libres avec Widnows dessus ...) et de pouvoir faire mes tests (Via Xen, ce qui me permettra de tester pas mal de choses rapidement et surement).

Mes critiques par rapport à la Gentoo :

- Retrouver des trucs non stable en stable ... voir mes différents coups de gueule, surtout quand ce sont des bugs répertoriés sur les versions ~ et que les applis sont tout de même arrivés en stable sans aucune correction ... (egroupware 1.4.001 merdouille grave à l'install/en fonctionnement ... pas de soucis avec l'ancienne version ...)

- Des décisions prises à l'arrache sans s'assurer que toutes les applis qui en dépendent, fonctionnent 

(Genre Apache qui change de sous-catégories ... et hop ... tout plein d'applis qui ne fonctionnent/compilent plus ...)

(Oui c'est réglé depuis lors ... enfin j'espère ...)

- Des fichiers de confs qui ne se placent pas là ou l'appli est censé les attendre ... (Kerberos V version MIT)

=> Pour avoir utiliser Debian pendant pas mal de temps aussi, c'est des choses que j'ai déjà retrouvé ... mais là, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a de plus en plus sous Gentoo ...

Ce dont il faut faire attention :

- Les fichiers de conf après emerge ... je me suis déjà fais avoir là-dessus une fois avec ssh ... dans la masse, je l'ai loupé ... honte sur moi ... (C'est çà de faire de l'admin entre 2 taches qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'info ... multifonction powaaa ... aïe ...)

- Des flags dont la signification et les implications ne sont pas toujours évidentes ... 

(OpenLDAP compilé avec SASL implique que les outils d'OpenLDAP vont exiger SASL par défault ... le flag n'est pas nécessaire pour le support de SASL via cyrus-sasl et postfix)

- Ne pas oublier de faire un revdep-rebuild de temps à temps (Surtout quand on joue avec SASL ... hein ssh ... :p)

- Ce que tu ne fais pas, çà ne sera pas fait ... 

Bref, il faut bien connaître tous les paramêtres de ce que tu veux faire pour que çà marche. 

Là où sous Debian tu vas devoir répondre à quelques questions simples et avoir pratiquement quelque chose de fonctionnelle et déjà optimisée.  

Cela demande donc une implication plus importante ... et du temps que tu n'as forcement pas ...

(Sous SuSE 10.3, il m'a fallut 30 minutes pour ce que j'essaye de faire avec Gentoo depuis des semaines ... sans rien avoir fait d'autres que répondre à des questions basiques ...)

- La compilation.

Temps de pris pour l'installation, le déployement d'applications, les mises à jour, l'occupation CPU/MEM/DISK qui en dépend. 

=> Bref, il faut avoir du temps, faire attention, et vouloir maitriser son sujet.

Ce n'est certainement pas la distribution la plus adaptée pour ce genre de chose. 

Alors pourquoi je reste sous Gentoo ? 

- La distrib que je suis venue à le mieux maitriser (après la SuSE mais je l'utilise depuis si longtemps)

- Très maléable, et au final, j'obtiens ce que je veux, en plus d'avoir appris pas mal de choses.

- Des petits trucs qui m'énerve au plus au point quand je ne les retrouve pas sous d'autres distributions ^^.

- Tout comme la Debian, la mettre à jour au fil du temps et assez simple, pas besoin de DL des CDs et de devoir aller sur les serveurs (Je sais, on peut faire autrement par TFTP, ... mais il s'agit quand même d'interrompre les services pendant l'upgrade, là où le Gentoo et la Debian vont juste prendre un peu de ressources pendant un temps plus ou moins long)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## boozo

@OP : Je crois que tu as ta réponse : le meilleur OS est celui qu'on maîtrise ; si tu ne te sens pas encore de passer sur du GNU/Linux ou du BSD/-like il est plus sage de rester sur Win$

Rien ne t'empèche de te monter une infra similaire sous unix par ailleurs, pour tes tests et l'apprentissage et quand tout ce que tu as besoin de faire est ok... tu te jette à l'eau   :Smile: 

Sinon en equivalent AD tu as par exemple NIS/NFS ou samba/openldap... dépend un peu de ce que tu as besoin ^^

@sd44 : ben au moins tu es un contre-exemple tant mieux - moi je vis plutôt les manifestations de la loi de murphy en règle générale sinon absolue... d'où mes remarques   :Sad: 

----------

## ats2

Pour le serveur en prod, je dirais aussi que ça dépend des services que tu héberges mais que gentoo n'est pas le plus adapté des systèmes à moins d'y faire tourner une autre distro très stable - genre debian - de manière virtualisée. Ainsi tu as un système qui tient à jour un minimum de paquets et tu peux exposer un autre système au monde, que tu tailles exactement à tes besoins. Ou alors, comme dit plus haut, tu bloques toute maj de ton serveur et ça peut être problématique selon ce que tu as à servir. Je dis Debian parce que c'est vraiment un truc en béton, pour autant que je puisse en juger.

Autrement, ça peut être galère : par exemple, si ton appli repose sur une version que tu ne veux pas/peux pas upgrader, tu te retrouveras peut-être à un moment avec un truc sur lequel tu n'as plus complètement la main pour ainsi dire, du fait des misas ç jour que tu bloqueras, ce qui était ton intention de départ si tu as installé une gentoo... Il y a aussi le fait que tu ne puisses pas vraiment distinguer les maj de sécurité des autres, du moins pas facilement, sous une gentoo.

Perso, je travaille dans une équipe ou on a une trentaine de serveurs virtuels qui fonctionnent (très bien) de cette manière. Il y a pas mal de solutions de virtualisation légères (i.e non-vmware).   :Smile: 

Maintenant, tout cela étant dit, pour UN serveur, je ne vois pas de risque particulier à prendre une gentoo tout simple (sans virtualisation) plutôt qu'autre chose. Toute la question est de savoir si tu risques de t'étendre dans l'avenir, et combien de temps tu as à y consacrer.

----------

## babykart

50 serveurs (tous) en prod sous Gentoo: serveurs MySQL, apache, dns, messagerie, dhcp, NFS... bref, tout ce qu'il faut...

parfaitement stable à condition de s'organiser pour les maj: une machine type par genre d'architecture sur laquelle je test les maj...

----------

